# SatelliteGuys gone to hell?



## ThisOldMan (Feb 4, 2004)

Has SatelliteGuys.US completely gone to hell? I keep getting "The server is too busy at the moment" errors.

Heck of a way to run a web site.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

They had too many hits, people looking for a posted "Janet "picture that has been removed.


----------



## fr8flyr (May 4, 2003)

They were bombed by people looking at a picture of Janet Jackson's boob. It should be ok now Scott removed the thread.

Earl


----------



## Ace (Dec 4, 2002)

I still can't get in as of 6:00 p.m. Pacific time.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Scott keeps resetting the logged in users to boot people that are idle. This is letting more in, combination of Directv news and JJ's boob in HD with extream closeup detail shot overloaded the server.


----------



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

A Madison radio station has a closeup of the boob in question. it was on the WTDY site.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Still having problems getting in. It was working fine earlier today then it all of a sudden would not let me in anymore.


----------



## Crazy 1 (Oct 21, 2002)

Yea, same here, keep getting "server to busy" even now @10:30 pm central time. Whats up with that?


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

I think it was one of the few sites with Janet's star covered boob in a HiDef screen capture.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Scott is having server and bandwidth problems, and has his board currently set to allow no more than 300 connections. 

I'm sure he'll get it worked out, although he'll probably have to make the move to his own dedicated server. Fortunately, (at least until he gets it worked out if you don't normally) you've got a place to hang out here, as we are on our own dedicated server and only have these kinds of problems when we get slashdotted and 2400 people hit the site at the same time. We comfortably handled more than 1800 users online at once that day without any slowdown.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

There should be a way for only members or at least only gold members to be allowed on the site than all those guests that prevent the members from getting on.


----------



## awax (May 9, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Scott is having server and bandwidth problems, and has his board currently set to allow no more than 300 connections.
> 
> I'm sure he'll get it worked out, although he'll probably have to make the move to his own dedicated server. Fortunately, (at least until he gets it worked out if you don't normally) you've got a place to hang out here, as we are on our own dedicated server and only have these kinds of problems when we get slashdotted and 2400 people hit the site at the same time. We comfortably handled more than 1800 users online at once that day without any slowdown.


I think just about everyone hangs out in both places at one time or another.


----------

